# How can I check FPS, when playing a game?



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm running Crysis 2 on my laptop. It looks great on Extreme, but when I move around, it's not as fluid as when I'm running in Good or Very good settings. I would like to be able to check my frame rate per second in the different settings. How do I go about doing this? Is there a software I need to download? I know this isn't a build question, sorry.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't game but I believe you can check FPS using the game?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

FRAPS will usually work with any game if the game doesn't already have a console command or built in FPS meter.


----------



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay I'll look deeper into the menu, thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Try this and see if it works for you:

1. Enter console mode (hit the ~ on your keyboard)
2. Type in the following and hit return "r_displayinfo = 1" (no quotes)
3. Hit the ~ again to exit console mode
4. You will now see your frame rate and other info on the upper right part of your screen


----------



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

it takes a hellva system specs to run crysis on "extreme" without suffering lag or other annoying performance negatives; there is no laptop I have seen to date that's gonna run crysis on extreme mode.


----------

